# Sukup Grain Bins



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Haiti....outstanding.

Regards, Mike

http://growingtennessee.com/features/2015/10/grain-bins-become-homes-people-impacted-disaster/?utm_source=Growing+Tennessee&utm_campaign=aadad8103a-growingtennessee-daily_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_d75710df8e-aadad8103a-296641129


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Sure a lot better than nothing! Probably a little on the hot side in the summer..


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

There was some Bacon Bins here until few yrs ago.Built in early 70's.2 decks of hogs with manure falling threw.Then out to a lagoon.I guess it was a bit dirty working there.They were about 60' diameter maybe 4 rings high.The last ones were torn down few yrs ago and replaced with pit barns.


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

After a small local mill back in Maryland went out of business the new owners renovated the mill building to offices and the concrete grain silos to apartments. "Oh we live in a 3 story round house."


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I've seen that, I've also seen pictures of the insides, no insulation whatsoever in the ones I seen. Hotter than hell in the summer and colder than a witches tit in the winter, I know, been in grain bins in all the seasons the temps were one extreme or the other.


----------

